# Another donation...



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone know anything about this alloy monster? It’s very clean no damage, was given to me today. Runs good everything works but I need the plastic pieces that hold the shute on, all broken, anyone have a source for them? Thanks!










Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 724 conv to 10/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

In the past, I have fabbed them from plastic Cutting board


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh ok, that’s seems like a good idea


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 724 conv to 10/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those turf tires "may" need replacing. Not the best for winter !


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the Bolens club. We have had several restoration/re-power threads here. Troybilt also sold a similar one in the mid 90s.

They typically have a reaaaally nice charging system with a built-in rectifier if you want to install LED bulbs and run heated hand grips at the same time.

MTD has ownership of the Bolens and Troybilt brands and they continue to offer parts for these blowers. The part number for those things is 1724869099.

You can buy aftermarket ones for $18 with shipping which seems reasonable:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3PK-172486...L8AAOSwyi9aDJoR:sc:USPSFirstClass!02052!US!-1

Here are the MTD ones:






Also, it uses the same friction wheel that Ariens 924 series machines use!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

It does seem to have a wire harness, more then just the one wire, but no light or battery...


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 724 conv to 10/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

@e.fisher26, do you want a knob for the shifter? It's a bit faded but 100% functional.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’ll let you know I may have one, thanks


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 724 conv to 10/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------

